# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  Print is not fitting on the printbed

## rene1981

Hello,

I use ABS on my Up2 plus printer.
I have a heated printbed also, but the print loses grip wenn its a bigger object. So, the print will be a disaster.

Can anyone help me with some solution?

Thanks!

Gr. René

----------


## MeoWorks

What temperature is your print bed? Please provide as much info about your setup as possible so we can better help you  :Smile:

----------


## rene1981

Hey, temp from my printbed is around 100 / 115 Celsius. But its a bit better no, cause I put the nozzle a bit more to the print bed. Hopely it will be good in a few times.

----------


## PrinterNinja

How did it go Rene? I have an Afinia, which is the same printer as yours. You need to keep the nozzle close to the bed and the bed has to be very, very level. Watch the first layer carefully...if the plastic is not getting pushed into the bed it probably won't stick well. You might as well stop printing at that point and try again.

----------


## rene1981

Hey,

sorry for my late post.
I finally had the right ways. Now its only a bit noisy, (like a peep), but thats okay for me.

----------

